# Rocket Stove Hot Water Heater



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is an old video, but the first I've seen of it. A full hot water heater tank heated in half an hour. That's how long it takes my electric heater to heat up. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why do you need to heat hot water? 

Seriously, the rocket stove is a great idea!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Why do you need to heat hot water?
> 
> Seriously, the rocket stove is a great idea!


Whatevs. If you'd just supplied me with the coffee I deserve, none of this would have happened.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

♫ Rocket Stove, heating up water for everyone. ♬ I'm Rocket Stove, and I think it's gonna be a long long time....	♪
sorry been drinking, and in a good mood. for a change.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I like watching his videos.

They are normally pretty good.

Then I watched him demonstrate drinking through a LifeStraw from a swill of his own making.
He took a few dry cow pies, put them in a fish tank with nothing but water, stirred up the whole mess, and then drank from it.

If that doesn't sell someone on a LifeStraw, I don't know what else will... but it wasn't for those with weak stomachs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I like watching his videos.
> 
> They are normally pretty good.
> 
> ...


Seriously? It's a wonder he's survived as long as he has.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why do you need to heat hot water? That IS funny, when I worked appliance repair I always got flak for saying "hot water heater"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> ♫ Rocket Stove, heating up water for everyone. ♬ I'm Rocket Stove, and I think it's gonna be a long long time....	♪
> sorry been drinking, and in a good mood. for a change.


I miss the days of getting silly drunk like that! Remember us all sitting around laughing till we had tears in our eyes. Thanks for this. Seems I don't laugh as often or as hard as I used to.


----------

